# Seguimento - África 2008



## Gerofil (8 Jan 2008 às 12:34)

*Inundações no sul da África ameaçam mais de 1,5 milhão*

O governo de Zâmbia disse que 1,5 milhão de pessoas devem ser atingidas pelas inundações no país, e agências humanitárias alertaram na segunda-feira que há dezenas de milhares de vidas em risco por causa das enchentes no sul da África. Metade do território de Zâmbia está em alerta. Em Moçambique, as inundações provocadas pelas chuvas ali e no vizinho Zimbábue mataram seis pessoas e deixaram o país praticamente isolado, segundo autoridades. 
As primeiras chuvas fortes apanharam os governos desprevenidos e deixaram os rios da região em níveis alarmantes. 'Pelo menos 1,5 milhão serão deslocados pelas enchentes, e o governo e grupos de ajuda terão de fornecer alimentos e abrigo de emergência às famílias em tendas durante algum tempo', disse uma importante fonte do governo zambiano, pedindo anonimato.
No começo de 2007, inundações mataram 45 pessoas e deixaram 285 mil desabrigados na região central de Moçambique. Em seguida, o ciclone Favio deixou cerca de 140 mil desabrigados.

Último Segundo


----------



## Gerofil (14 Jan 2008 às 19:27)

*Cheias na África Austral: Situação pode piorar*

As Nações Unidas classificaram as cheias que estão a atingir a África Austral como as piores da última década na região e alertaram que a situação "pode piorar" uma vez que se prevê a continuação da chuva. Mais de 80 mil pessoas na Zâmbia, Zimbabué, Malaui e Moçambique foram afectadas pelas cheias, que começaram no início de Dezembro, disse Lisa Schlein, das Nações Unidas, à rádo jornal Voz da América.
Moçambique está a ser o país mais afectado, estimando a ONU que mais de 70 mil pessoas estejam "seriamente afectadas" pelas cheias. De acordo com a porta-voz das Nações Unidas Elizabeth Byrs, pelo menos 30 mil moçambicanos tiveram de ser enviados para centros de desalojados. Elizabeth Byrs disse ainda que muitas das vítimas se recusaram a abandonar as áreas mais perigosas, pelo que as autoridades tiveram de as retirar contra a sua vontade.
As chuvas torrenciais também estão a causar cheias em muitas áreas do nordeste do Zimbabué, onde já causaram 27 mortos, 8.000 desalojados e a destruição de zonas agrícolas. Na semana passada, a Organização Internacional das Migrações (OIM) deu assistência de emergência a mais de 800 famílias no Zimbabué. De acordo com o porta-voz da OIM Jean-Philippe Chauzy, o risco de contrair malária e as doenças transmitidas através da água estão a aumentar.
Na Zâmbia, as cheias já afectaram 500 a 800 pessoas em diversas regiões do sul, levando as autoridades de Lusaca a decretar o alerta vermelho em 34 dos 72 distritos do país. 
A Cruz Vermelha Internacional já fez saber que as cheias também podem atingir o Lesoto, Suazilândia e Madagáscar. "A previsão meteorológica para os próximos sete dias não é favorável, espera-se mais chuva, que pode durar até Abril. Se isso acontecer, a África Austral vai enfrentar cheias que poderão ter consequências catastróficas", disse um responsável da Cruz Vermelha Internacional.
Em 2007, estima-se que 285.000 pessoas foram afectadas pelas cheias ao longo do vale do rio Zambeze. Nesse ano, à medida que os níveis das águas subiam e inundavam as áreas baixas, cerca de 100.000 pessoas procuraram abrigo em centros para desalojados.
Em 2000, as cheias no sul de Moçambique provocaram 640 mortos e afectaram dois milhões de pessoas, das quais 500 mil ficaram desalojadas. 

© 2008 LUSA


----------



## Dan (14 Jan 2008 às 22:34)

O Egipto também teve valores baixos.

```
Máx	Mín
CAIRO AIRPORT	15.0	5.6
NEKHEL            	10.7	-7.4
```


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Jan 2008 às 22:41)

Só nós em Protugal é que é uma miséria temos -1ºC no Alentejo já é muito bom...em pleno Egipto pumbaaa é logo qause -8ºC logo assim á brutalhada nós é tudo muito suave ao de leve


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Jan 2008 às 22:51)

Tá bonito tá  o frio não tarda faz uma ponte por Africa e entra pelo sul para norte...e viva o Verão na Austrália.


----------



## Dan (14 Jan 2008 às 22:54)

E é uma localidade já relativamente próxima do trópico.

Nekhel: 
Lat: 29º 55' N
Long: 33º 44' E
Alt 403m


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Fev 2008 às 12:24)

*Angola: Seca no sul do país, ONG´s alertam para potencial catastrofe*

A prolongada seca que abrange o sul de Angola levou esta semana o governador da Huila, Ramos da Cruz, a lançar um apelo no sentido de ser encontrada uma solução de emergência para a já evidente crise alimentar.

A par do apelo ao governo angolano para intervir em socorro das populações, Ramos da Cruz, numa visita às zonas da Huila mais afectadas pela seca, pediu ainda uma reunião aos governadores das outras províncias afectadas para trabalharem em conjunto na procura de uma solução.

Ramos da Cruz admitiu a "incapacidade local" para dar resposta ao cenário de crise que o sul de Angola está a atravessar, onde, na Huila já foram registadas as mortes de quatro pessoas e há milhares de famílias em "dificuldades extremas".

Na vizinha província do Namibe, já se contam milhares de cabeças de gado perdidas e em Benguela as colheitas estão total ou quase totalmente destruídas em vários municípios, deixando milhares de pessoas numa situação de "extrema penúria alimentar".

Na resposta aos apelos das autoridades provinciais do sul de Angola, o ministro da Agricultura, Afonso Kanga, reafirmou existirem condições garantidas para a assistência alimentar às famílias afectadas pela extensa estiagem que o país vive nas suas regiões mais austrais.

Algumas Organizações Não-Governamentais(ONG) a trabalhar no sector da segurança alimentar nas províncias afectadas pela seca, contactadas pela Agência Lusa, apelaram para que o governo central crie com urgência um programa de ajuda alimentar para fazer face ao cenário de crise em curso.

O apelo das ONG insere ainda um alerta relacionado com o perigo de as famílias camponesas usarem como alimento, em desespero, as sementes distribuídas pelo governo para serem tentadas novas colheitas caso venha a chover normalmente no país.

Os técnicos ao serviço destas organizações advertem ainda que, "apara além do risco de ficarem sem sementes para garantir novas colheitas, as pessoas correm ainda riscos para a sua saúde visto que as sementes são, normalmente, mantidas através de processos químicos que as tornam perigosas quando consumidas".

As ONG enfatizam igualmente que não têm actualmente possibilidade de prestarem assistência alimentar por falta de financiamento e de um programa conjunto com o governo, recordando que os próximos dois meses são de grande melindre para milhares de famílias.

As províncias mais afectadas pela seca são Benguela, Huila, Namibe, Kwanza-Sul, Cunene e Kwando Kubango, onde as actuais colheitas estão integralmente, ou quase, comprometidas.

Tal como, advertem as ONG, pode estar comprometida a subsistência alimentar de milhares de camponeses se não houver uma alteração significativa das condições actuais.

Ficaram perdidas quase na totalidade, entre outras, as culturas de milho, feijão, massango, batata e algumas frutas.

O governo angolano tem em curso um importante esforço financeiro com o objectivo de aumentar a área de regadio em cerca de 100 mil hectares de forma a que os camponeses das áreas mais sensíveis não estejam permanentemente dependentes da pluviosidade.

In: Lusa

A distribuição espacial da percepitação no Equador está cada vez mais doida...será que as correntes estão boas ?? :assobio:


----------



## AnDré (3 Fev 2008 às 14:19)

Mário Barros disse:


> A distribuição espacial da percepitação no Equador está cada vez mais doida...será que as correntes estão boas ?? :assobio:



Ora aqui está uma questão pertinente.
Mas reparem que não é só no Equador que a precipitação se mostra cada vez mais inconstante. Nós próprios em Europeus sofremos dessa mesma inconstância. Estamos no tempo da chuva na Europa Ocidental e Mediterranea, e de Anticiclones no norte Europeu, com fraca pluviosidade e muito frio. Mas o cenário é exactamente adverso. Muita chuva na Europa do norte, primavera na europa ocidental, e o frio foi para no extremo leste.

O descontrole anda no ar.


----------



## Gerofil (11 Fev 2008 às 11:52)

*Nações Unidas lançam apelo de ajuda às 450 mil vítimas das inundações na África Austral* 

As Nações Unidas lançaram hoje um apelo à comunidade internacional para conseguir reunir 89 milhões de dólares (61,3 milhões de euros) para ajudar as 450 mil pessoas afectadas pelas inundações em quatro países da África Austral. Só em Moçambique há mais de 90 mil desalojados. Este apelo destina-se a ajudar “os Governos do Malawi, Moçambique, Zâmbia e Zimbanwe a enfrentar as inundações que destruíram centenas de casas, devastaram plantações agrícolas e afectaram cerca de 449 mil pessoas”, precisou a ONU, em comunicado.
O país mais afectado é Moçambique. “A comunidade humanitária internacional precisa de mais de 35 milhões de dólares (24 milhões de euros) para responder às necessidades de 258 mil pessoas afectadas pelas inundações, 90 mil das quais ficaram desalojadas no último mês”. Mais de 152 mil pessoas foram afectadas no Malawi, mais de 20 mil na Zâmbia e mais de 15 mil no Zimbabwe. “Ainda vamos a meio da estação das chuvas e, tendo em conta a forte precipitação que é esperada, devemos ser capazes de ajudar outros milhares de pessoas”, disse John Holmes, coordenador da ONU para as situações de emergência.
As inundações, causadas pela forte precipitação desde o início da estação das chuvas, em Dezembro, provocaram estragos na agricultura destes quatro países, fragilizando ainda mais a segurança alimentar, já precária, de milhares de famílias. Além disso, trazem a ameaça da propagação de epidemias. Segundo a ONU, cerca de 90 mil hectares de culturas ficaram inundados em Moçambique e mais de 700 casos de cólera foram registados no Malawi. A Cruz Vermelha e o Governo moçambicano estimaram que os danos materiais causados pelas inundações deste ano serão mais pesados do que os prejuízos das inundações catastróficas de 2000-2001.

Público


----------



## Dan (19 Fev 2008 às 11:52)

Ontem a neve chegou ao norte da Líbia.


----------



## psm (22 Mar 2008 às 19:04)

ver a enorme tempestade de areia na libia atravé de imagens de satelite é brutal, pois vai até aos niveis médios da atmosfera


----------



## Bgc (11 Jul 2008 às 01:09)

Temperaturas bem altas não muito longe daqui, no interior da Tunísia:

http://www.freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&gid=2471287&la=18

Mas não só os 48ºC de Douz, também outras cidades do interior se regem pelos mesmos valores: Tozeur, Nefta, etc.

(Daqui a uns dias andarei por lá )


----------



## Gerofil (31 Jul 2008 às 12:54)

*Togo apela para ajuda internacional contra inundações  *

O primeiro-ministro togolês, Komlan Mally, lançou terça- feira à noite em Lomé um apelo à comunidade internacional para ajudar o seu país a fazer face às inundações que causam danos materiais consideráveis e milhares de sinistrados. O chefe do executivo togolês formulou este pedido durante uma reunião de urgência com representantes de instituições internacionais e parceiros no desenvolvimento que prometeram fazer uma avaliação rápida das necessidades de ajuda deste país da África Ocidental.
Desde há mais de uma semana, o Togo está a braços com inundações causadas por chuvas diluvianas. Segundo um balanço provisório, estas cheias fizeram um morto, destruíram sete pontes, estradas e aldeias

PanaPress


----------



## Gerofil (1 Set 2008 às 11:25)

*South African blazes kill 16: report*

Strong winds fanned runaway fires across South Africa that killed at least 16 people, including two children, during the weekend, SAPA news agency reported Monday. Three people were burnt to death while five others were hospitalised in the Eastern Cape after a field fire engulfed their shack, the police reported, according to the agency.
In northern part of KwaZulu-Natal, 13 people were killed while 25 others were taken to hospitals in several blazes that swept through the province, the EMRS ambulance service said in a statement.
The dry weather in South African winter together with strong winds create ideal conditions for fires to spread. SA Weather Service forecaster Evert Scholtz said although the weekend cold front was moving away, another was expected this weekend which could bring strong winds again. He warned that field fires would continue raging as winds were still strong, especially in Swaziland, eastern Limpopo and northern KwaZulu-Natal. 

AFP

*Snow, floods and bush fires bring chaos to South Africa*

A cold front bringing with it snow, storms and minus degree temperatures to South Africa has cost several people their lieves as well as destroyed thousands of hectares of bush and pasture land, according to local reports Monday. Highland regions of the West Cape Province around Capetown were hit by snow, while three other provinces were plagued by bush fires of several kilometres that were whipped up by strong winds. One official compared the burning areas to a battlefield, saying the fires were out of control. 
Rescue workers and government officials spoke of between 10 and 15 people dead, including the pilot of water bomber plane that crashed over the weekend. Meanwhile Greek freighter the Nena J was in danger of being run aground near the coastal town of Gaansbai. The ship containing steel destined for Chile was met by waves of up to 10 metres high. 

M&C Africa


----------



## Vince (4 Set 2008 às 00:45)

Uma grande granizada no Quénia que serviu para miúdos e graúdos fazerem de conta que brincavam na neve 





*Video:*
http://www.spiegel.de/video/video-35575.html&usg=ALkJrhg-pZM17pgDwY2sgaMsDx8LjbGajw


----------



## vitamos (4 Set 2008 às 09:47)

Escusado será dizer que os Media chamam-lhe neve...


----------



## F_R (4 Set 2008 às 16:15)

No Jornal da tarde da RTP1 disseram isso mesmo.

Neve no Quénia em pleno Vale do Rift numa estensão de 1 KM2
Isto sim são fenómenos locais


----------



## Vince (4 Set 2008 às 16:25)

Tem sido uma festa nos Media e nos sites do «arrefecimento global» a propósito da neve no Quénia


----------



## psm (4 Set 2008 às 17:17)

F_R disse:


> No Jornal da tarde da RTP1 disseram isso mesmo.
> 
> Neve no Quénia em pleno Vale do Rift numa estensão de 1 KM2
> Isto sim são fenómenos locais





Na TVE foi a mesma coisa e até disseram que é por causa do aquecimento global
Tal como o Vince referiu é a festa total.


----------



## Dan (4 Set 2008 às 17:35)

Mais uma notícia a reforçar a ideia de que não se pode levar muito a sério aquilo que vai aparecendo nos Media. Neste caso são as próprias imagens que desmentem a informação difundida.


----------



## vitamos (4 Set 2008 às 17:37)

psm disse:


> Na TVE foi a mesma coisa e até disseram que é por causa do aquecimento global
> Tal como o Vince referiu é a festa total.



Na RTP falaram também do acontecimento como uma "consequência das alterações climáticas"...

E há sempre uma coisa que tem que ser assinalada: NEVE é muitíssimo diferente de GRANIZO! NEVE cai por volta dos 0ºC (mais ou menos dependendo de vários factores). GRANIZO pode ocorrer em pleno verão com temperaturas elevadas!


----------



## psm (4 Set 2008 às 18:35)

vitamos disse:


> Na RTP falaram também do acontecimento como uma "consequência das alterações climáticas"...
> 
> E há sempre uma coisa que tem que ser assinalada: NEVE é muitíssimo diferente de GRANIZO! NEVE cai por volta dos 0ºC (mais ou menos dependendo de vários factores). GRANIZO pode ocorrer em pleno verão com temperaturas elevadas!





Desculpa te contradizer mas os quenianos que vejo têm blusões de penas e botas e está um frio danado.


----------



## vitamos (4 Set 2008 às 18:44)

psm disse:


> Desculpa te contradizer mas os quenianos que vejo têm blusões de penas e botas e está um frio danado.



Eu acredito meu caro  Pode estar até bastante frio... foi só um exemplo que dei para acentuar as diferenças entre as duas manifestações da natureza (neve e granizo)


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Set 2008 às 23:37)

Vince disse:


> Tem sido uma festa nos Media e nos sites do «arrefecimento global» a propósito da neve no Quénia



He laaa  maldito aquecimento raios pá  já no Uganda aconteceu o mesmo à uns tempos.

​


----------



## Vince (9 Set 2008 às 00:04)

Mário Barros disse:


> He laaa  maldito aquecimento raios pá  já no Uganda aconteceu o mesmo à uns tempos.



Nos sites do costume, foi uma alegria a "neve" no Quénia. Como sempre, percebem tanto disto que nem foram ver por exemplo um mapa dos 850hPa e verem que era impossível nevar com ISO's superiores a 15. Era bom era 

Na sexta ou no sábado a TSF pôs um video da "neve" no Quénia em destque na homepage do site, eu mandei um email para eles a dizer que não era neve que era granizo, mandei até vários links, inclusive um com declarações dum responsável do IM do Quénia a explicar que foi uma violenta tempestade de vento e granizo que deixou bastantes estragos, principalmente em estufas de flores. Pois a TSF não alterou nada, o texto manteve-se assim até ontem se não estou em erro. São assim os média... não deixe que a verdade estrague uma boa história. Triste espectáculo em que estamos, uns a falar do frio, outros a dizerem que são as alterações climáticas. Coitada da trovoada, já não pode largar uma saraivada sossegada neste mundo.


----------



## Bgc (9 Set 2008 às 00:36)

Cheguei hoje de África, estive no Sahara em vários pontos.
Sentir (e resistir a) temperaturas superiores a 50ºC é indescritível.
Estive em Douz, por exemplo, onde vi vários termómetros nos 54ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (22 Set 2008 às 01:22)

Vídeo: Nevão obriga a corte de estradas na África do Sul


----------



## Agreste (4 Out 2008 às 22:16)

*Cheias na Argélia...*

Só para mostrar que no deserto do sahara também chove... 

http://ww1.rtp.pt/noticias/index.php?headline=98&visual=25&article=366415&tema=31

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/africa/7648355.stm

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/inte...ral/Argelia/elpepuint/20081004elpepuint_7/Tes


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Out 2008 às 22:46)

*Re: Cheias na Argélia...*

Pois é nem o deserto do sahara escapa ás cheias, mas o que é de lamentar é que 30 pessoas morreram.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Out 2008 às 15:05)

*Re: Cheias na Argélia...*

Noticia interessante, pela dimensão dos estragos parece ter sido uma enorme trovoada que se abateu sobre a região, será que estas zonas estarão preparadas para um futuro "molhado" que se aproxima para elas, pelos vistos parece que não, na minha opnião fenomenos como estes vão ser cada vez mais frequentes, tanto para o norte de África como para as regiões mais áridas do médio oriente, a desertificação tem os dias contados...


----------



## stormy (5 Out 2008 às 15:28)

*Re: Cheias na Argélia...*



Mário Barros disse:


> Noticia interessante, pela dimensão dos estragos parece ter sido uma enorme trovoada que se abateu sobre a região, será que estas zonas estarão preparadas para um futuro "molhado" que se aproxima para elas, pelos vistos parece que não, na minha opnião fenomenos como estes vão ser cada vez mais frequentes, tanto para o norte de África como para as regiões mais áridas do médio oriente, a desertificação tem os dias contados...



sera q, devido ao maio n de dias de bloqueio anticiclonico q leva a um maior n de DANAS e subida da Tmdia (mesmo q pouco significativa) e da SST, portugal virá a ter um futuro mais humido e barulhento (trovoadas)??
num futuro proximo é possivel q no verao as depressoes violentas se instalem no calido mediterraneo e arredores e no inverno o bloqueio do AA leve ao fluxo de leste e consequente aumento das trovoadas...para ja tudo é possivel.


----------



## Gerofil (5 Out 2008 às 19:09)

*Algerians press for more aid as death toll rises*

​


----------



## Gerofil (9 Out 2008 às 12:18)

*Mini-tornado hits Grahamstown*

The Eastern Cape has been hit by severe storms. A mini-tornado struck Grahamstown on Wednesday, damaging buildings, while more than 75mm of rain has fallen in Port Elizabeth, flooding roads. Several flights to and from PE have been affected by the rain. 
The Port Elizabeth weather office has warned that the bad weather is expected to continue for the rest of the day. Several roads in the Nelson Mandela Bay area have been flooded and many residents from PE's northern areas couldn't get to work because of this. Pupils were also sent home early. 
In Sherwood a house which had been struck by lightning, was razed. Hail has fallen in both Port Elizabeth and Uitenhage.

24.News


----------



## stormy (9 Out 2008 às 14:31)

Gerofil disse:


> Vídeo: Nevão obriga a corte de estradas na África do Sul



isto ocorreu a que altitude?


----------



## Dan (9 Out 2008 às 16:51)

stormy disse:


> isto ocorreu a que altitude?





> Snow blocks major roads in KZN and Eastern Cape
> September 21, 2008 Edition 2
> 
> 
> ...



A cidade de Kokstad fica a uma altitude próxima dos 1300m e uma latitude de 30º 33´ Sul.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Out 2008 às 23:17)

Está uma depressão por cima da Argélia bastante interessante   viva a chuva na região árida que é o norte da Argélia.


----------



## Vince (26 Out 2008 às 20:45)

A depressão no norte de África que o Mário referiu ontem provocou hoje grandes inundações na cidade autónoma de Melilla no norte de Africa.

*El Gobierno moviliza todos sus efectivos por los efectos del temporal en Melilla*
    * El principal puesto fronterizo con Marruecos, el de Beni Enzar, está intransitable
    * Se deprende parte de la valla en la frontera
    * El mal tiempo deja a la ciudad incomunicada por mar y aire
http://elmundo.es/elmundo/2008/10/26/espana/1225024467.html

*Las calles de Melilla, anegadas de nuevo*
El Gobierno moviliza a todos sus efectivos, incluido el Ejército.- Los 'ferrys' permanecen cancelados 
http://www.elpais.com/articulo/espa...gadas/nuevo/elpepuesp/20081026elpepunac_6/Tes


----------



## nimboestrato (28 Out 2008 às 06:23)

A região de Nador que dista poucos Kms de Melilla tem um registo inimaginável de 321 mm em 36 horas.Verdadeiramente Incrível.






[/URL] 

[/IMG].

Com esta enormidade, entendem-se melhor as imagens e as notícias que nos chegaram de lá...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Nov 2008 às 13:05)

*Flooding in Ethiopia kills 11, maroons hundreds*

ADDIS ABABA (Reuters) – A river in Ethiopia's highlands burst its banks after heavy rains, killing 11 people and stranding hundreds more, the state news agency said on Monday.

Flooding from the Wabe Shebelle river in southeast Ethiopia has submerged more than 100 villages, regional relief boss Eremdan Haji was quoted as saying by the Ethiopian News Agency.

"Inhabitants in 116 villages in an area covering a 90-km (56-mile) radius have been stranded on hillocks surrounded by the flood water," he said.

"Efforts to rescue hundreds of marooned people have become impossible due to the extent of land covered by the flood."

Some 6,000 head of livestock and 2,500 hectares of crop were destroyed, the official added, saying the government had sent 18,000 tonnes of food aid to the region near Somalia.

Local officials contacted by Reuters said they had no further information but were on their way to the flood area.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20081117/wl_nm/us_ethiopia_flood


----------



## iceworld (25 Nov 2008 às 11:24)

Dois meses de chuva forte fizeram 113 mortos na Argélia


http://sic.aeiou.pt/online/noticias/mundo/Dois+meses+de+chuva+forte+fizeram+113+mortos.htm


----------



## Gerofil (3 Dez 2008 às 18:02)

*Epidemia de cólera no Zimbábue causou 565 mortes*

A epidemia de cólera que afeta a região leste do Zimbábue matou 565 pessoas desde seu surgimento, em agosto, segundo um novo balanço divulgado nesta quarta-feira pela ONU em Genebra. A Agência de Coordenação de Assuntos Humanitários da ONU (OCHA) havia anunciado na terça-feira um saldo de 484 mortos.
A OCHA informou ainda que a 12.546 pessoas foram afetadas pelo coléra no Zimbábue. A doença é transmitida pela água suja por excrementos humanos. Além disso, *a Federação Internacional da Cruz Vermelha e do Crescente Vermelho advertiu em um comunicado que a situação deve piorar pelas chuvas persistentes e o início da época das inundações no Zimbábue.* Diante do agravamento da situação humanitária, o organismo iniciou uma campanha para arrecadar 130.000 euros em ajuda.
Harare é a área mais afetada, com 177 mortos desde e 6.448 infectados. No domingo e segunda-feira, a capital zimbabuana sofreu um corte do fornecimento de água potável. Segundo a ONU, o cólera ganhou dimensão regional e já foi detectada também em três novos distritos, Gwanda, Plum Tree e Gokwe North. 

AFP


----------



## Gerofil (5 Dez 2008 às 14:15)

*Africa do Sul: Storms’ toll now 22 die in storms  *

Deadly storms that have ravaged KwaZulu-Natal four times in less than a month claimed another life at Kranskop on Tuesday night, bringing the number of people killed to 22. 
A 26-year-old woman was struck by lightning inside her home on Tuesday night. She died on the scene. The woman has not been named until her next of kin have been notified. Police said the woman was alone in the house when the tragedy occurred. No other homes were reported to have been been damaged by the heavy rain and thunderstorms. 
The devastating storms that have hit several parts of the province have left hundreds of people homeless. The victims of the recent havoc wreaked in Kwa- Makhutha on the South Coast, where four people were killed, are still repairing their damaged homes. The provincial government has promised to pay for all funeral costs of the four people who died as a result of the storm.
The community of Molweni, also on the South Coast, where 10 people were killed, are anxiously awaiting the construction of their new homes to be completed, hopefully a few days before Christmas. Colin Anderson, of the Durban Weather Services, said yesterday that strong winds and thunderstorms followed by rain could be expected in the next few days. 
But he warned that the strength of the storms could not be predicted.  “Unfortunately we cannot say how bad the storms are going to be,” he said.
“Like the storm on Tuesday night in Kranskop was not as bad as the ones that hit the South Coast a few weeks ago,” said Anderson. He said people should be careful as storms could be extremely destructive at this time of year, as the weather became very hot. 
He explained that the heat also increased the possibility of hailstorms. Anderson also said thunder storms were more likely to take place in the afternoon.

Sowetan News


----------



## Gerofil (31 Dez 2008 às 15:49)

*Inundações destroem culturas no centro de Moçambique*

O rio Pungue saiu do seu leito na província de Sofala, no centro de Moçambique, inundando centenas de hectares de culturas nos distritos de Nhamtanda e Dondo, informou o diário "Notícias". O nível do Pungue subiu rapidamente devido às chuvas torrenciais que se abateram nos últimos dia sobre a zona.
Mais ao Sul, na cidade de Inhambane, chuvas torrenciais fizeram cerca de dois mil desabrigados, indica o jornal. Na cidade vizinha de Maxixe, as chuvas destruíram as canalizações e as estradas, interrompendo o abastecimento de água potável.
A circulação na principal autoestrada que atravessa a zona do norte ao sul foi interrompida devido as chuvas que destruíram uma ponte sobre o rio Chiotive. A estrada que liga Maxixe à cidade de Homoine foi cortada e uma profunda ravina cavada pelas chuvas arrisca-se a isolar o Hospital Rural de Chicuque do resto da província.

África 21

*Nota: Caso a situação se justifique, será criado um novo tópico de acompanhamento desta sitúação na sessão do Fórum METEOPT referente ao Brasil e outros países de expressão portuguesa.*

*Link:* Seguimento - Moçambique 2009


----------



## Dan (22 Jan 2009 às 11:53)

Intensa entrada fria. A iso 0ºC chega quase ao Niger.


----------

